# Laminated Celtic Knot



## Jim Boyd (Sep 11, 2005)

Maple with holly and black veneer.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 11, 2005)

I like it!!!


----------



## vick (Sep 11, 2005)

That is what I love about this place someone gets an idea and others start to run with it.  I think that looks great.


----------



## arjudy (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 11, 2005)

Niiiice!  Clean and concise!


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 11, 2005)

Like the way you used the Holly---I bet that really stands out nice.
Great looking pen


----------



## rtjw (Sep 11, 2005)

very nice. looks great.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful!

No Bleed, glue lines are perfect! Not an easy thing to do with with ebony and holly.

Positioning is right on.

I tip my hat to your sir.


----------



## green-eyes (Sep 11, 2005)

I LOVE IT!  Great job!


----------



## airrat (Sep 11, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Mudder (Sep 11, 2005)

Nicely done Jim.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks guys! Ron that is actually black dyed veneer from Constatines.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 11, 2005)

Dyed venner does not make it any easier to prevent bleed. BTW, How wide is your kerf?

Constatines has some great stuff, don't they.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Dyed venner does not make it any easier to prevent bleed. BTW, How wide is your kerf?
> 
> Constatines has some great stuff, don't they.


I noticed that the lamination has to be the same thickness as the kerf. I am using a Dewalt thin kerf 7 1/2" circular saw blade. I was lucky and had some veneer scraps and found they fit the saw kerf on my pen blank crosscut sled so I have not had to measure yet.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> I noticed that the lamination has to be the same thickness as the kerf. I am using a Dewalt thin kerf 7 1/2" circular saw blade. I was lucky and had some veneer scraps and found they fit the saw kerf on my pen blank crosscut sled so I have not had to measure yet.



I use a dewalt 36 tooth CS blade myself also.


----------



## CPDesigns (Sep 11, 2005)

Outstanding job Jim. How did you get the laminations to "knot" like that (as opposed to just laying across one another)?


----------



## btboone (Sep 11, 2005)

Jim did so.  Did knot.

Very well done.


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 11, 2005)

Very Nice!!  It takes a plain blank and really adds a classy touch.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPDesigns_
> <br />Outstanding job Jim. How did you get the laminations to "knot" like that (as opposed to just laying across one another)?



Really pretty simple. Ron showed me[] He posted a link to a tutorial about making them. Link to Ron's thread


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 2, 2005)

Jim:  I'm wondering about the angle that you cut the blank.  Obviously it is not the traditional 45Â° angle that has been used in most of the pictures that have been posted to date.  Thanks.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Jim:  I'm wondering about the angle that you cut the blank.  Obviously it is not the traditional 45Â° angle that has been used in most of the pictures that have been posted to date.  Thanks.



I think I used my sled that is for the 5 pointed star which would be 18 degrees. I'll check and let you know.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 3, 2005)

Where are you guys getting your pickguard materials?

Thanks,

Fangar


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Where are you guys getting your pickguard materials?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



I would never sink to the level of using artificial materials in a pen.
(In other words I've never had the opportunity to buy some[)]) I used black dyed and holly veneer.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry Jim.  That's right.  I remember reading that.  I found a place where you can get a 12"x20" sheet for about 10.50.  Not sure if that is the best price yet.

Fangar


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Where are you guys getting your pickguard materials?


A lot of folks get pick guard at www.grizzly.com.  I get mine from http://www.warmoth.com/pickguards/pickguards.cfm?fuseaction=guitar_pickguards_main

http://www.warmoth.com/pickguards/pickguards.cfm?fuseaction=pickgaurds_g_material


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_<br />I think I used my sled that is for the 5 pointed star which would be 18 degrees. I'll check and let you know.



Didn't mention it in my earlier post; but I like the resultant form much more than the ones that are cut at 45Â° !!

BTW, in my days as a sailor, I learned to tie a decorative knot that looks very similar to yours.  In the nautical community it was called a Turks Head.  It was not purely a decorative knot, however.  When tied around a small spherical piece metal, it was used as a weight on the end of a throwing line.  In the old days, the weight was probably a piece of cannon shot???


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 3, 2005)

That is very cool Jim. I like it.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Well looking at the pen and my selection of sleds it looks to be my 22.5 degree sled.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim, that pen is beautiful.  I followed the link and made two today.
My question is how do you stop bleed when sanding.  Mine looked a little mucky when I was finished.
Dale


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Murphy_
> <br />Jim, that pen is beautiful.  I followed the link and made two today.
> My question is how do you stop bleed when sanding.  Mine looked a little mucky when I was finished.
> Dale


Pure dumb luck! I used ca to glue the laminates and I thick I used so much it soaked through the veneer and effectively sealed it up. Either that or the veneer I used doesn't bleed. But it was not anything I set out to prevent[]


----------



## Murphy (Oct 5, 2005)

Jim, one more question about cutting the blank.  I have been using my band saw and it is pretty thin so I can only glue one thickness of veneer into it.  If you do it on the table saw like in your link, how on earth do you hold on to it when pushing it through?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Murphy_
> <br />Jim, one more question about cutting the blank.  I have been using my band saw and it is pretty thin so I can only glue one thickness of veneer into it.  If you do it on the table saw like in your link, how on earth do you hold on to it when pushing it through?



Hey wait a minute!  Are you that Murphy that keeps showing up in people's shops?! [][][]


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Murphy_
> <br />Jim, one more question about cutting the blank.  I have been using my band saw and it is pretty thin so I can only glue one thickness of veneer into it.  If you do it on the table saw like in your link, how on earth do you hold on to it when pushing it through?


I hold it with my hand. The trick is to cut it from a full blank. Not after cutting the top and bottom sections[] If the wood is short, the eraser end of a pencil works well as a holder.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Jim.  Should have thought of that myself. My sons would have said to me "What? Are you new?"  (and I am)

And you wdcav1952, what are you talking about?  Don't turn around or I might be behind you.


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 6, 2005)

Jim,
Wow, that is sweet.
Rob


----------



## Bill Collier (Oct 10, 2005)

That is a truely awesome look job Jim!!! I followed the thread to see how it was done. It looks easier than I thought it should be. You guys never cease to amaze me with your creativity!


----------



## jwoodwright (Oct 10, 2005)

Too Cool.  Adds that little something to set it apart.[]


----------

